# Bettipbot.com Daily Basketball Tips 11/16/2019 (VIP Tips Give-Away)



## anios82 (Nov 16, 2019)

LG Sakers - GoyangSouth Korea / KBLAsian Handicaphome-3.51.93Fubon Braves - Macau Black BearsAsia / ABLAsian Handicaphome-1.51.83OGM Ormanspor - Bahcesehir Kol.Turkey / Super LigiOver/Underover77.51.87Parma Perm - Unics KazanRussia / VTB United LeagueOver/Underover165.51.90Mamak Bld. - BornovaTurkey / TBLAsian Handicapaway-4.51.85Saratov - AstanaRussia / VTB United LeagueOver/Underover87.51.87Panathinaikos - IonikosGreece / Basket LeagueOver/Underover85.51.87Anwil Wloclawek - HydroTruck RadomPoland / Energa Basket LigaOver/Underover87.51.80Igokea - BuducnostEurope / ABA LeagueMatch-Winnerhome02.85Szczecin - BydgoszczPoland / Energa Basket LigaMatch-Winneraway06.00Apoel BC - AELCyprus / Division AAsian Handicaphome-10.51.87NH Ostrava - Hradec KraloveCzech Republic / NBLMatch-Winneraway02.66Anadolu Efes - Turk TelekomTurkey / Super LigiOver/Underover80.51.92Brno - OlomouckoCzech Republic / NBLMatch-Winnerhome06.00BC Lulea - Wetterbygden StarsSweden / BasketliganMatch-Winneraway04.95
Results on my website (which is linked in profile)


----------

